# How to avoid that bloated stomach look?



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Whats your guys (and girls) thoughts on avoiding the bloated stomach. I have always had this problem, start looking a bit turtle shell like. I see many big lads around Never looks great in T-shirts imo

Is it primarily due to excessive fat, or is incorrect stomach routine a major factor.

Good to hear from the advanced guys on this one!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm no expert but I was told its from heavy GH and insulin use


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2015)

To my knowledge it's visceral fat from insulin use and enlarged organs from GH.

I'm not sure it's reversible either. Visceral fat doesn't come off like subcutaneous fat and I don't know where you'd start regarding shrinking your intestines?!


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Excessive fat storing (extreme bulk, overwieght etc).

Excessive use of insulin and GH.

Where do you stand OP?

Cardio and weight loss is the best way to approach this problem(google for studies). This wont apply if you are going for Mr Olympia but you get the picture.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm no expert but I was told its from heavy GH and insulin use


This. Known as "GH gut" I believe.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

It's ridiculous that you can compete at the highest level with these huge guts.

Whose judging this ****e?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

OP said he's always had it lol. So it's most likely fat.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

its dominoes stuffed crust to blame them texts they send u at 5pm on a friday on your way home from work, £15.00 any large pizza, 2 sides and a coke. gets the best of us


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I don't think OP has GH gut or insulin bloat lol.

OP can you post a pic?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

JohhnyC said:


> Whats your guys (and girls) thoughts on avoiding the bloated stomach. I have always had this problem, start looking a bit *turtle shell like*. I see many big lads around Never looks great in T-shirts imo
> 
> Is it primarily due to excessive fat, or is incorrect stomach routine a major factor.
> 
> Good to hear from the advanced guys on this one!


it happens when someone has low subcutaneous fat but high visceral fat.

usually when someone athletic who had previously cut successfully to lose the subcutaneous fat, and the abs are showing, but in a short period of time gain lots of fat (after cutting, off season, dirty bulking etc), the fat accumulates around the visceral organs, distending the intra-abdominal space.

when we gain weight, we will gain visceral fat first, following by subcutaneous fat, similarly when we lose weight, we will lose the visceral fat first, only then subcutaneous fat....

therefore turtle shell abs can happen when someone gained fat too quick after the cut....

of course, other possibility is divarification of recti, where the centre fibres of the rectus abdominus have split...usually happened with prolonged or excessive intraabdominal pressure...looks like hernia but not a hernia..


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Theseus said:


> it happens when someone has low subcutaneous fat but high visceral fat.
> 
> usually when someone athletic who had previously cut successfully to lose the subcutaneous fat, and the abs are showing, but in a short period of time gain lots of fat (after cutting, off season, dirty bulking etc), the fat accumulates around the visceral organs, distending the intra-abdominal space.
> 
> ...


Cheers, that's good to know

I suspect nowadays its just too much fat. I was wondering was it that I just might have fat gut, i.e. too much fat cells there compared to the rest of my body. I guess that is possible? I am naturally skinny (see my profile), but never had a very flat stomach even when my bf was low. Not on gear now and only even did about 5 cycles in 20 years. Bloated up a little on that but that was the DBol i reckon.

I do notice other guys do have that look took. They don't appear to be fat as no love handles, somewhat defined etc

Stepped up the cardio so will see what happens.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Theseus said:


> it happens when someone has low subcutaneous fat but high visceral fat.
> 
> usually when someone athletic who had previously cut successfully to lose the subcutaneous fat, and the abs are showing, but in a short period of time gain lots of fat (after cutting, off season, dirty bulking etc), the fat accumulates around the visceral organs, distending the intra-abdominal space.
> 
> ...


Interesting explanation. But visceral fat comes off with Anavar, doesn't it?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Post a pic up

Could just be bad choice of foods is bloating you


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Tomahawk said:


> Interesting explanation. But visceral fat comes off with Anavar, doesn't it?


vesceral fat will come off with any proper cutting cycle...or even natural cutting...

your body will dig into the visceral fat for extra energy first before breaking down the subcutaneous fat..which is why it is far harder to get rid of the subcutaneous fat....visceral fat is like your fridge, and subcutaneous fat is like your deep freezer for energy...you only dig into the deep freezer when your fridge is low in food.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Tomahawk said:



> Interesting explanation. But visceral fat comes off with Anavar, doesn't it?


Cardio with diet is the best way and ofc some juice.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> I'm no expert but I was told its from heavy GH and insulin use


b

there are things tou you should condider BEFORE THAN


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

yeah, I've stepped up the cardio and improved the diet, really want the gut reduced a bit. It is the first bit to get fat, like many men I suppose


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Intra-abdominal fat is the cause I reckon. When I was above 20% bodyfat my stomach would get bloated every time I ate, but I don't get bloated now that I've been cutting for 10 weeks and shed a load of fat.


----------

